# Miraflores - Piura.



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Bueno esta zona se ubika en la parte este de la ciudad de Piura, en miraflores se encuentra el estadio Miguel Grau, el campus de la Universidad Nacional de Piura(UNP), el Hospital Cayetano Heredia,Colegios komo el San Ignacio de Loyola y discotecas como el Queens, etc. ah también es una zona residencial. Komo notaran en Piura no todo está en el centro de la Ciudad.


*Hospital Cayetano Heredia.*












*Discoteca el Queens que se encuentra en la Av. Guardia Civil.*












*Estadio Miguel Grau.*





















*Calle Miraflorina.*










*Departamentos en Miraflores!!*





















*otra foto!!*












*Un ovalo.*


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Chévere! Cómo se llaman esos arbolitos tan comunes en Piura?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Interesante, más fotos plis.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

La zona residencial se ve muy bien, me hace recordar Surco.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

interesantes lugares, esperare ansioso por mas....! (aunque esta vez no me gusto casi excepto por la penultima foto)


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

encantadora ciudad..!


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

*Esta foto Pertenece a otra zona de Piura.*

*Edificio de la Marina.*


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

*Fotos del Distrito de Catacaos, se ubika al sur de la Ciudad de Piura.*

*Su Iglesia Matriz.​*


















*Sus Calles.​*




















*otra mas!*


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que hermoso es catacaos, que diferencia !!!! recuerdo cuando visite dicho distrito....de ensuenho !


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Que bonito es catacaos, he comprado mi Sombrero para bailar tondero.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

A pesar no de estar muy desarrollada, piura es la ciudad del norte que me parece más simpática


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

Skypiura said:


> *Esta foto Pertenece a otra zona de Piura.*
> 
> *Edificio de la Marina.*


este edificio de la marina de piura de 8 pisos tiene la misma forma que el edificio de la FAP de chiclayo de 9 pisos hasta pintada del mismo color, las ventanas similares. me gustaria que se modernizara ambas cambiando las ventanas de ambos edificios


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Skypiura said:


> *Esta foto Pertenece a otra zona de Piura.*
> 
> *Edificio de la Marina.*


Que feo que es este edificio!


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Bueno hay cositas feas como en todo ciudad como ese edificio de la Marina.Pero creo que en Piura se nota menos por el verdor de la ciudad.En general la ciudad no es de rascacielos y autopistas pero de todo el norte,es la ciudad con mas pinta de ciudad y no de provincia.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

perupd said:


> Que feo que es este edificio!


una cosa es verlo en foto y otra es en directo.
piura tiene edificios mas altos y con mas cantidad que trujillo y chiclayo.
no me parece feo piura.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

El edificio de La marina no se ubika en el centro de la ciudad si no esta en una urbanizaciòn.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

cibert said:


> una cosa es verlo en foto y otra es en directo.
> piura tiene edificios mas altos y con mas cantidad que trujillo y chiclayo.
> no me parece feo piura.


Se refiere al edificio, no a la ciudad. El edificio es horrible, yo tambien pienso lo mismo. La ciudad me parece muy bonita.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

J Block said:


> Se refiere al edificio, no a la ciudad. El edificio es horrible, yo tambien pienso lo mismo. La ciudad me parece muy bonita.


ESOS EDIFICIOS SON ANTIGUOS PARA LA EPOCA ESTABA BIEN PERO TIENE UN BUEN METRAJE EN EL SUELO OSEA EN SU ANCHAJE, NO COMO OTROS EDIFICIOS DE OTROS LADOS ANGOSTOS Y POCO ALTOS, QUEDARIA MAS BONITO SI MODERNIZARAN LAS VENTANAS Y CON OTRO COLOR


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

las unicas fotos que me gustaron son las del hospital, disco, estadio y del distrito de catacaos.


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

perupd said:


> Chévere! Cómo se llaman esos arbolitos tan comunes en Piura?


se llaman algarrobos


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Interesante esa zona de Piura. Ojalá q haya más skypiura.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

*Foto panoràmica de una parte de la ciudad, vease al fondo el Hospital cayetano heredia de Piura.*


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

la verdad no veo nada de panoramica esta foto
:runaway:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que buenas las fotos, Piura se ve muy pero muy agradable.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Skypiura said:


> *Foto panoràmica de una parte de la ciudad, vease al fondo el Hospital cayetano heredia de Piura.*


Esa es la universidad de Piura. (en primer plano)


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Piura se ve muy agradable. Lástima que el calor sean tan fuerte. No sé si lo soportaría.


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Sorprendente el verdor en esa foto de la ciuda de Piura.


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

chvre la zona de miraflores! ahí esta el mejor estadio del norte!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La última foto parece de una ciudad amazónica.


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Skypiura said:


> *Esta foto Pertenece a otra zona de Piura.*
> 
> *Edificio de la Marina.*


Corrección:Este edificio forma parte de la villa de oficiales de la FAP,recuerdo que el bus del cole recogía y dejaba a los hijos de los oficiales.

Y creo que también hay uno similar en Chiclayo diseñado por los arquitectos peruanos Adolfo Córdova & Carlos Williams y en la web hay fotos de la época:

http://www.plataformaarquitectura.c...ra-residencia-fap-chiclayo-luis-miro-quesada/


----------

